# What is wrong with me!?



## raising5boyz (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been an emotional wreck...to the point that I went into the ER a couple of days ago for fear that I was going to hurt myself. This is completely NOT like me. It was the first time i have ever felt that way...the feeling was overwelming...it really scared me.

I have a history of slight depression and have tried citolapram in the past. I am currently using a generic prozac. 

My reasoning for wanting/thinking I need meds is because I get EXTREMELY emotional at times. I cry a lot....happy and sad crying. And to be quite honest my PMS is out of control. The week before my period I literally feel INSANE! Every month I try to break up with my boyfriend....I am weepy....stressed beyong belief...etc. 

Overall with all this emotional stuff going on I am beginning to wonder if I am actually losing my mind. 

SO I guess my question is this.....anyone have any idea what is wrong with me? Anyone experience something like this? Is there a name for what I am going through? I feel confused...lost...embarrassed... Right now I feel fine, which almost compounds the problem for me....when I feel fine I can barely comprehend why I felt so bad/emotional/crazy. Ugh...so confused.


----------



## Shaunee (Oct 10, 2012)

Im going through a similar phase where i get really emotional due to the stresses of my relationship, i feel like im going crazy too! Im just tryna figure out whats truely hurting me then i plan on working from there but im almost one hundred percent sure its my rocky relationship. What is your relationship with your bf like? How does he treat you?


----------

